# How to clean from possible worms/parasites?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm wondering, what's the best way to clean up from possible worm/parasite infestation?

Is soap adequate? Or white vinegar & water solution? Or bleach & water solution?


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

what are you cleaning?
cat litter?
your hands?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My hands, the floor, litter pan...I don't really know what measures I should take after I handle RC the rescue kitteh. I wash my hands every time with soap and warm water. Is that enough? 

Also after I'm able to let RC out of the bathroom where it's currently living, how should I clean the area? White vinegar/water solution? Or do I have to use bleach/water solution? Or something else?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Great question, Alpaca. I'm eagerly awaiting an answer as well. With Alice having both a URI and intestinal parasites, I want to make sure that everything is clean before I allow my two cats to go where she's gone. I've been using soap and water for my hands, and I clean the bathroom floor with a diluted bleach and vinegar solution every day. But I don't know if it's enough. I'll be watching this thread for sure!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, yeah! I googled til my fingers were bloody stumps, but all I got was how to deal with the kittehs themselves..(ie: taking to be dewormed etc). Not many talk about how to disinfect your house afterwards! All they say is disinfect...yes but with what?! What is effective AND won't be harmful to our pets? Isn't bleach bad for kittens? I don't know. Oh and a couple say steam clean, but I would like to know if the vinegar/water or bleach/water work just as well?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Bleach may be bad, yes...I make sure Alice is out of the bathroom and in the bedroom, and everything is dry and washed down with clean water before I let her back in the bathroom. It's a bit of a hassle, but I'd rather have a sterile room, and no sick cats in my house anymore! A real answer would be nice though...maybe I can do more, or maybe I'm taking it too far. I really don't know at this point.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A lot depends on the type of parasites, which I imagine you don't know since Rescue Cat has not yet been to the vet. However, as long as you're only dealing with hard surfaces in a bathroom (no carpets, drapes, etc.), then a dilute bleach solution will eliminate everything. Washing your hands with soap and water is fine.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't know about intestinal worms, but for ringworm and general disinfecting, the shelter I volunteer at uses Clorox Anywhere
Be careful about using it on fabric stuff, because it DOES fade colors! Once when I worked in the infirmary, and hadn't brought a change of shirt, I just figured I could spray myself down with the CA... well, the spots I sprayed directly at, are now yellowish on an otherwise blue shirt (good thing it's a "grungy" shirt I had already dedicated for shelter cleaning!)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Susan and Vivid! Good to know that soap and water works for hands. I think I might try that Clorox Anywhere...I'll just remember to wear old clothes when I use it (I'm a bit of a klutz ).


----------

